# Lowrance iFinder Pro Anleitung



## marc-hunger (29. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir für Norwegen einen Lowrance iFinder Pro zugelegt. Leider war da nur die englische Anleitung bei.
Weiß einer, wo ich die deutsche Gebrauchsanleitung herbekomme, oder hat jemand die deutsche und könnte sie mir per email schicken?

Gruß
Marc


----------

